# DECODE unter Access möglich?



## Test (26. August 2003)

Weiß jemand eine Accessdatenbank den SQL-Befehl DECODE unterstützt? Ich erhalte immer die Fehlermeldung, das DECODE eine undefinierte Funktion ist.
(ich greife aus VC++ .net per SQL-Befehlen auf die Accessdatenbank zu)

Als Beispiel hier mein Code

```
Abfrage("Select Kunde,[Ort], DECODE(Ort,'K','Koeln') From Kunden");
```


----------



## Test (26. August 2003)

Das mit Koeln war nur als Test, es ging eigentlich darum NULL durch Leerzeichen zu ersetzen.

Hier mein dazu benutzter und funktionierender Code:


```
Select Kunde, IIf(ISNULL(Ort),'',Ort)as Ort From Kunden
```


----------

